# newbie here



## finley (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi!

I'm new here. I had pet mice all throughout my childhood and they were so much fun, they were my first real pets and I loved them! Lately I've been thinking about getting one or two but I really really don't want to go to a pet store to get them because of some bad experiences purchasing sick mice in the past  I really want healthy, happy, adorable animals that will last a long time. That's why I joined this forum- I'm having trouble finding breeders in my area. I'm from Ventura, California. Let me know if you're from around here/know someone who is OR can ship


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! Good luck finding some proper mice


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Mahjling (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome!
Best of luck finding mice. I know how difficult finding mouseries can be.


----------

